# [Sat 15th Oct 2011] Distortion Club (London SW9 0TP)



## Stapressed (Sep 20, 2011)

Great mix of 60s garage punk, Mod, Northern Soul, Ska and Classic Punk and new wave tunes. 10pm until late FREE ENTRY!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 22, 2011)

at the Grosvenor?


----------



## Stapressed (Sep 24, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> at the Grosvenor?


Yep, at the Grosvenor.


----------



## Stapressed (Oct 15, 2011)

See below for Distortion Club details.


----------

